# Your Favorite Pan Sauce



## Tyler9999 (Jun 12, 2019)

What is your favorite pan sauce for steak after searing/finishing? Butter, red wine, and? I'm looking for new ideas!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't usually have a pan sauce with steak, but I do like chimichurri sauce sometimes. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/chimichurri-sauce-a-la-gotgarlic-102237.html


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2019)

No sauce for steak. Salt and pepper.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2019)

Pan gravy or juices. But over the potatoes or starch item on the plate. Not the steak.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 12, 2019)

The only steaks we do in a pan are Palomilla which is a Cuban pan steak with a sort of mojo-onion marinade that becomes a pan sauce and steak au poivre. We prefer grilled steaks most often, salt and pepper only. There is also the chicken fried steak with homemade white cream gravy.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't want a sauce detracting from the taste of my steak. But, sometimes when I have fried a steak, I don't want to waste the beautiful fond left in the pan. I often deglaze that with a little bit of wine and then add a bit of heavy cream, maybe a splash of Worcestershire. Or, after deglazing with wine or stock, I might add enough stock to make the quantity of sauce I want and then finish with some cold butter.

I like a steak au poivre sauce once in a while.

A lot of people enjoy a pat of compound butter on their steak instead of a sauce. There are lots of different flavours that can be used in a compound butter, giving a fair bit of variety.

If I am doing marinated steak or pork chops, I will usually take the marinade and simmer it until I think all the microorganisms are dead and use that as a pan sauce. It can be reduced to thicken it and it can be finished with cold butter if desired.


----------



## Tyler9999 (Jun 12, 2019)

We don't often use a sauce but with guests over I'll often do a multi pound sirloin served on a platter at the table sliced. After searing and finishing in the oven there's a whole lot of good left in that pan for sauces to be served over the meat or on the side.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2019)

*Tyler*, I usually grill our Steaks too, with just S&P, 
but I do from time to time make a sauce,
I suppose you'd call it.

I sauté Baby Bella Mushrooms in Butter and minced 
Shallots & Garlic (loads of it), deglaze with a good splash 
of White Wine and finish with a handful of minced Flat Leaf Parsley







I like to also grill some sort of Veg and serve it all up with 
Roasted Yukon Gold Potatoes 


GREAT! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2019)

*K-Girl*, use some dry Sherry when you saute those mushrooms. *swoon* I practically saute them in the Sherry, then finish with butter just before serving. Deelicious!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, use some _dry Sherry _when you saute those mushrooms. *swoon* I practically saute them in the Sherry, then finish with butter just before serving. Deelicious!



*CG*, I have Cream Sherry, is that the same?
I'd be willing to bet that it's no good, seeing as it's been
in the "bar" for 12 years!  
My Mom use to drunk that, but lost her taste for it,
so there it sits.
DH rarely drinks any alcohol and me, well you know, I'm a wine-o


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2019)

K'girl, I'd bet CG is referring to dry sherry, not cream sherry. Dry sherry is a fortified wine and it keeps forever.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> K'girl, I'd bet CG is referring to dry sherry, not cream sherry. Dry sherry is a fortified wine and it keeps forever.



So *GG*, do you think that I should pour out that Cream Sherry then?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So *GG*, do you think that I should pour out that Cream Sherry then?


I would. I'm not very familiar with cream sherry, so I don't know if it ages well, but if it's been there that long and you're not going to use it for anything, get rid of it and replace it with something you will enjoy [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...and me, well you know, I'm a wine-o


And that, in part, is why I love ya, *K-Girl*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A glass for you, a glass for me. 



GotGarlic said:


> K'girl, I'd bet CG is referring to dry sherry...


Yup. That's why I posted 





Cooking Goddess said:


> ...use some *dry* Sherry...


  Caught ya nappin', huh?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup. That's why I posted   Caught ya nappin', huh? [emoji3]



That was HOURS ago! I can't remember details that long!


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> If I am doing marinated steak or pork chops, I will usually take the marinade and simmer it until I think *all the microorganisms are dead* and use that as a pan sauce. It can be reduced to thicken it and it can be finished with cold butter if desired.



At one time the food industry warned you against using your marinade for the meal. Too much bacteria and other nasty stuff in it. That never made sense to me. If you cook it, wouldn't all the nasties be cooked out of it? Seemed so to me. So I always used it. And I still do. 

What do I marinade the most? A large 7 bone steak. It has to be the toughest piece of beef they sell. But placed in a marinade and then long low slow cooking in a beef stew, it is so tender. And full of flavor. Nothing wrong with a marinade if you do it right.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 12, 2019)

Addie, industry standards still warn against using the marinade. However,, they don't seem to consider the possibility of cooking the germs to death. Of course, if they didn't make the warning, a lot of people would use it without cooking the germs to death.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 12, 2019)

Peppercorn sauce, as in Steak au poivre. I rarely make it, but sometimes get a craving for it. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jun 12, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I would. I'm not very familiar with cream sherry, so I don't know if it ages well, but if it's been there that long and you're not going to use it for anything, get rid of it and replace it with something you will enjoy [emoji2]



Would it be Harveys Bristol Cream Sherry? I know that used to be a big thing back in the sixties/seventies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dCMCeQpOe0

CD


----------

